# Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??



## topper87 (23. Sep. 2010)

Hallo Fischkenner,

hab vor ca 2-3 Wochen 3 Goldfische für meinen Teich geschenkt bekommen. Nachdem es so langsam auf den Winter zu geht möchte ich von euch mal wissen, wie ich die kleinen am Besten durch den Winter bekomme. Man liest und hört ja verschiedene Dinge von viel Wasservolumen in der Tiefe, 4°C, Stück eisfrei etc.
Da aber jeder Teich bekanntlich unterschiedlich ist wollte ich mal eure Meinung zu meinem Teich hören.
Paar Daten noch dazu. Der Teich ist nun 3 Jahre lang angelegt. Wasservolumen ca 700l wobei das meiste im Bereich bis ca 40cm Wasserteife ist. Alles was tiefer ist wird flächenmäßig unter 1m². Meine Pumpe für den Bachlauf sitzt auch an der tiefsten Stelle (ca 80cm bis auf den Boden) und ist mit einer Steinplatte etwas geschützt.
Bisher habe ich den Teich im Winter immer mit Dämmfolie bzw. Luftpolsterfolie und Plane abgedeckt, da ich Angst um meine Pumpe und die Folie bei dem frisch angelegten Teich hatte.
Die Fische sind 2 ca 8cm lang und der 3. ist etwas größer also so ca 10cm. Bilder davon folgen demnächst

Hoffe ihr könnt mir Tipps geben wie ich sie am Besten durch den Winter bekomme. Platz für eine Wanne oder ähnlichen mit Temperaturen um 0° und Licht sowie Heizmöglichkeit ist in einem Nebengebäude vorhanden.

Achja von "einfach mal probieren und wenn sie ein gehen - dumm gelaufen" halte ich wenig. Deshalb frage ich ja euch.




weiter Bilder unter fotos.web.de/floriangessner/Gartenteich

Danke schon im Vorfeld


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

wohnst du in Bayern oder? 

wenn die Winter bei dir sehr Kalt sind kann es sein das sie es nich durchhalten durch nicht genügend Tiefe...

wenn du sicher gehen willst richte ein Aquarium ein für die Überwinterung und fütter die 3 schön über den Winter
damit sie vielleicht den nächsten Winter gut überstehen da sie noch recht klein sind,
haben sie vielleicht nicht genügend Fettreserven um die Winterruhe zu überstehen ?!

=)


----------



## topper87 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Also ich wohne in Franken

Sollte ich da ein richtiges Auqarium einrichten oder genügt da eine Wanne oder Speiskübel oder ähnliches in dem ich ein Teil des Teichwassers gebe und ein Teil der Pflanzen vom Teich und den Grund mit Sand auslege? So ein richtiges Auqarium aus Glas mit allem drum und dran ist nämlich nicht gerade billig und so ein Kübel ist keine Unsumme und Pflanzen und Wasser hab ich ja da und ist doch annährend an den Teich. Könnte evtl sogar noch paar Natursteine wie im Teich mit reinlegen.....


----------



## newbee (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Hallo Topper(hier könnte Dein Name stehen):willkommen im Forum

700l hmmmmm meine Empfehlung gebe die Fische ab da Dein Teich nicht dafür geeignet ist.
Lese Dich mal durch unser Basiswissen da wirst Du fündig.

Speißkübel oder ähnliches  stell dir vor man würde Dich in einer Zelle 1meter mal 1meter halten.

Temperaturen um 0°  wenn Du dort ne Wanne stellst wird Sie sich runterkühlen bis auf die umgebungstemp.

So genug vom Spielverderber


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



topper87 schrieb:


> Also ich wohne in Franken
> 
> Sollte ich da ein richtiges Auqarium einrichten oder genügt da eine Wanne oder Speiskübel oder ähnliches in dem ich ein Teil des Teichwassers gebe und ein Teil der Pflanzen vom Teich und den Grund mit Sand auslege? So ein richtiges Auqarium aus Glas mit allem drum und dran ist nämlich nicht gerade billig und so ein Kübel ist keine Unsumme und Pflanzen und Wasser hab ich ja da und ist doch annährend an den Teich. Könnte evtl sogar noch paar Natursteine wie im Teich mit reinlegen.....




Franken kann ja Nord Bayern sein  

ein Überwinterungsaquarium muss nicht teuer sein, das würdest du bestimmt irgendwo günstig bekommen -50€ ?!, 
bischen Kies (Sand?!?) rein das man nicht aufs Glas guckt - darauf "Natursteine" und Pflanzen ist gut , 
vielleicht noch ein Heizstab muss aber nicht sein kommt darauf an wo du es hinstellst .. achja und ein kleiner Filter ist eigentlich Standard

Hättest du ein "bischen" tiefer gegraben müsste das nicht sein :?


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



newbee schrieb:


> Hallo Topper(hier könnte Dein Name stehen):willkommen im Forum
> 
> 700l hmmmmm meine Empfehlung gebe die Fische ab da Dein Teich nicht dafür geeignet ist.
> Lese Dich mal durch unser Basiswissen da wirst Du fündig.
> ...



genau den Satz wollte ich wem anders überlassen


----------



## newbee (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



zAiMoN schrieb:


> genau den Satz wollte ich wem anders überlassen



Ich konnte mir es eben ned verkneifen


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



newbee schrieb:


> Ich konnte mir es eben ned verkneifen



nicht schlimm, es muss ja raus 

hast übrigens ein "schönen Teich"


----------



## topper87 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Muss zu meinem Schutz sagen, dass ich die Fische von jemanden geschenkt bekommen habe, der meinte mein Teich sei groß genug. Das war dann mehr so eine 5-Minuten Aktion... Habe mich auch erst richtig damit befasst, als ich sie hatte.

Und der Teich war an sich erstmal ohne Fische gedacht. Und wurde angelegt da ich damit noch keine Erfahrung hatte. Das leere Loch sah eigentlich nach >1m Wassertiefe aus...... Muss im Frühjahr mal schauen ob ich da noch was ändern kann im Grund unten und am Überlauf. Steine wollte ich eh im Frühjahr paar große raus nehmen und kleiner Platten einlegen für mehr Wasservolumen

Also der Raum der angedacht ist ist in einem nebenan stehenden alten Wohngebäude die ehemalige Küche. Wird eigentlich nicht unter 0° gelassen da meist dann mit kleinen Holzofen geheizt wird und dann - je nach strenge des Winters - hoffentlich bei 5-10° gehalten wird, aber nicht garantiert deshalb die 0° Angabe.


----------



## zAiMoN (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



> Muss zu meinem Schutz sagen, dass ich die Fische von jemanden geschenkt bekommen habe, der meinte mein Teich sei groß genug. Das war dann mehr so eine 5-Minuten Aktion... Habe mich auch erst richtig damit befasst, als ich sie hatte.



Ja du bist auch nicht der "Schuldige"  ist oft so das Fische einfach so verschenkt werden, 
hab das früher mal vor Jahren in nem Laden mitbekommen, da haben Leute "einen" "Koi" gekauft und wollten den dann jemandem zum Geburtstag schenken, allerdings erst am nächsten Tag, und dann war die Frage "wie lange kann man den denn da drin lassen" oder so ähnlich der " Fachverkäufer" dann ja kein Problem usw. 
immer gut gemeint aber naja ...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Nimm Newbees Worte ernst:
Deine Pfütze ist für Goldfische definitiv nicht geeignet - nicht im Winter und auch nicht im Sommer.
Dass sie noch nicht gestorben sind, 
liegt nicht daran, dass sie ja doch artgerecht gehalten werden,
sondern zeigt ganz einfach, dass das sehr robuste Tiere sind.
Die beste Lösung ist, sie an jemanden mit einem RICHTIGEN Teich weiterzuschenken.


----------



## topper87 (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

hmm ok
Da sich die Fische aber so schön machen im Teich, könnt ihr mir da evtl welche nenen die in dieser "Pfütze" artgerecht überleben können??

Gruß Florian


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Hi Florian!
Ich versteh dich sehr gut: Ich könnte der Versuchung auch nicht widerstehen, da Fische einzusetzen,
aber ich würde auf jeden Fall darauf verzichten, sie da drin über den Winter bringen zu wollen.
Bei mir kommerten da Aquarienfische ins Sommerquartier, 
was denen ausnehmend gut bekommt.
Schau doch mal da!
Grundvorraussetzung ist dazu allerdings der dauernde (!) Betrieb eines Aquariums,
denn das nur mal so schnell für den Winter aufzustellen,
macht´s wieder schwierig.


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Hallo
Es gäbe da schon noch einige kleinere  Fischarten welche man problemlos auch ganzjährig in dem Teich halten könnte(vorrausgesetzt der Teich friert nicht bis zum Grund durch).Die Elassoma oder Etheostoma (hier zum Beispiel caeruleum) wären eine gute Alternative(zumal diese kaum jemand in Teichen pflegt
Gruß Juergen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Wie schaut ein Elassoma aus, 
nachdem er - bei niedrigen Temperaturen träge geworden -
das siebente mal durch die Bachlaufpumpe gefördert wurde?


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Das wäre ja nun das geringste Problem. Ein Gitter oder entsprechender Vorfilter ist da wohl schnell angebracht.
Ausserdem wer sagt den dass der Bachlauf im Winter durchläuft?
Gruß Juergen


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Die Pumpe mal ein- und mal auszuschalten, 
strapaziert das Winzgewässer mit zusätzlichen sprungartigen Änderungen der Verhältnisse.
Ein Gitter oder Vorfilter in einem Elassoma-gerecht verkrauteten Teich ist innerhalb kürzester Zeit zugelegt,
und killt Plankton wie Junge.
Die Schwarzbarsche kommen eben auch nicht in Fliessgewässern vor
und ob die - 30 mm lang und schwarz bzw. graubraun - von der Emmitante gesichtet werden können, 
bezweifle ich stark - mit anderen Worten: In DIESEM Fall nicht das geeignete Tier;
ich würde da eher zu (roten) Schwertträgern oder sonstigen Schwarmfischen raten,
die der Verfasser des Beitrages auch im Aquarium leicht pflegen kann,
weil sie z.B. problemlos mit Trockenfutter zu füttern sind
und nicht wie die Elssomas Lebendfutter benötigen.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> Hallo
> Es gäbe da schon noch einige kleinere  Fischarten welche man problemlos auch ganzjährig in dem Teich halten könnte(vorrausgesetzt der Teich friert nicht bis zum Grund durch).Die Elassoma oder Etheostoma (hier zum Beispiel caeruleum) wären eine gute Alternative(zumal diese kaum jemand in Teichen pflegt
> Gruß Juergen



Hallo Juergen,

aus unserer Aquarianersicht würden wir eventuell diese Arten im kleinen Teich halten 
aber für einen Teichneuling der bunte Fische sehen möchte, ist es wohl nicht die passende Auswahl.

Die Elassoma sind in einem für sie natürlich verkrauteten Teich unsichtbar, 
selbst im Aquarium sind sie als Versteckkünstler nicht immer zu sehen.


Der Etheostoma ist eine bodenbewohnende Art aus fliesenden Gewässer und ist so mit für bewegtes sauerstoffreiches Wasser dankbar.
Ein kleiner Teich mit angedeuteten, im Winter ausgeschalteten Bachlauf sehe ich nicht als ideale Haltung.


Da Du den Etheostoma caeruleum erwähnst, kennst Du doch bestimmt eine Quelle in Europa
diese Arten suche ich noch für meinen Bachlauf.

mein Bachlauf 15 mtr. 4000 Ltr. ganzjähriger Durchlauf mit 12000- 65000 Ltr./Std.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG_K88Mc5Rg

der schwarze Peter war jetzt schneller, ich war wieder einmal zu langsam ( Mittagessen)


----------



## Vechtaraner (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Hallo Werner
Ich hatte selbst über ein paar Jahre E.caeruleum zuerst im Aquarium(mit starker Strömung) und später in einem 200L Teich (ohne Strömung).
Im Aquarium sind sie natürlich besser zu beobachten und es kommt der natürlichen Lebensweise sicherlich auch näher.Die Haltung im Teich ist aber nicht so problematisch wie angenommen(zumindest bei mir).

Zu Thema zurück

Du hast vermutlich recht bzgl. des "Anfängerstatus" und des bunten Fischen sehen wollens.
Vielleicht sehe ich das ganze bisweilen auch zu oft aus der Aquaristikbrille

Gruß Juergen

PS: Ja ich kannte/kenne eine Quelle bzgl. der Etheostoma,bevor ich diese nenne würde ich mich aber zunächst rückversichern wollen ob diese auch noch besagte Art beschaffen kann(fährt regelmässig nach Nordamerika).


----------



## wp-3d (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



Vechtaraner schrieb:


> Die Haltung im Teich ist aber nicht so problematisch wie angenommen(zumindest bei mir).
> 
> PS: Ja ich kannte/kenne eine Quelle bzgl. der Etheostoma,bevor ich diese nenne würde ich mich aber zunächst rückversichern



Hi Juergen,
dann ist es wie mit den Notropis chrosomus in meinem kleinen Teich, einige schwimmen im unbewegten Teil aber zur Eiablage bevorzugen sie alle die Strömung.

über eine Quellenangabe würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Hallo Werner,
GENIALER Bachlauf!
Wie filterst und wie pumpst du?


----------



## wp-3d (26. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> GENIALER Bachlauf!
> Wie filterst und wie pumpst du?




Hallo schwarzer Peter od. nur Peter

ich zwinge den Schmutz durch Strömung mit Rohrpumpe 55000 Ltr. zum Ende des Systems in einen Eimer mit kleiner Pumpe und Kunststoffaser.
Das so gereinigte Wasser läuft danach über einen Rieselfilter in den großen Teich. 

siehe in meinem Profil
od. hier:https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22501/?q=Rasen+weg


----------



## topper87 (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Goldfische überwintern: im Teich oder Keller??*

Also das mit dem Anfänger sage ich mal "ja". Denke in 3 Jahren in denen man den Teich hat zählt man nicht zu den alten Hasen.
Das mit den "Fischen zum anschauen" stimmt auch. Natürlich ist schön bunt klasse aber nicht unbedingt nötig.

Im Winter hatte ich meinen Teich (fischlos) bisher mit Flies und Plane abgedeckt um das gefrieren bis zur Pumpe zu verhindern. Somit war die dickste Eisschicht ca 30cm. Also nicht durchgefroren. Die Pumpe für den Bachlauf ist im Winter dann selbstverständlich abgeschaltet gewesen.


----------

